# keeping inside boat clean??



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Yesterday we pulled the boat on the beach. I looked into the boat next to mine & it was almost spotless in the inside while mine was less than clean. After we walk abound the dock, taking straps off at launch, our shoes/flops get dirty, that gets into the boat. I do clean the boat out. What do you guys do?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I use all that sand and dirt for nonskid. I wash it when a wave comes over the bow. Then when i get back to the washdown rack to get all the dried fish blood off the deck. Really, i rarely scrub my boat just rinse it. I use it too much.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you talking about using a wash down, a wax or what?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

clean as it comes on, much easier then waiting till it is sun dried....blood and fish stuff....don't wear shoes with black or dark soles


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dried blood stains. I learned only the sun and time will get that stain out. Gotta clean blood immediately. 
Get a wash down pump, and wash it down each time you put a fish in the floor. Makes a huge difference. If you ever come to a pier with a water hose, I always use it to wash down the inside regardless of how clean. I just like to put clean water on it any time it's there. Because shoes will dirty the floor.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I do have some blood stains I can not get out, another thing is just dirt from shoes, I get that a lot, espically when we have a few riders. This guy had 2 adults & 3 kids & boat was spotless.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

My boat looks so bad my dive buddy came over one night when i was asleep and sprayed bleach all over the mildew. Next trip out we got skunked not 1 fish put in boat.....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Read on here about simple green and bleach mix. Been using it for a while. I timed myself the other day. 30 minutes stem to stern, for a 30 ft (topside only in water). Not too bad.

BUT... we wash down on the way in also. Have raw water and finish with fresh. It does make a difference to wash down any dirty spots soon as possible.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

pappastratos said:


> I do have some blood stains I can not get out, another thing is just dirt from shoes, I get that a lot, espically when we have a few riders. This guy had 2 adults & 3 kids & boat was spotless.


And I'll bet nobody has fun on his boat, either. They probably walk on eggshells and rarely move without worrying about getting yelled at. I hate fishing with people who have perfect boats. It makes me nervous. Lol


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

I use soft scrub with bleach and try to keep the boat as clean as possible but the biggest thing to keep your deck clean is to wash down blood and bait right away after the catch is in the cooler and I don't yell at anybody for having fun. Boat is going to get dirty get over it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok enough of my joking. I have a saltwater washdown and always as soon as I gut and ice fish the boat get washed down. then again at the marina with fresh water. about once a year I mix a 50 50 water and bleach and spray the inside to kill the mold let it set for an hour and rinse off. I also as you can tell don't really care how it looks as i do use it quite a lot. 3 year old 150 E-tec with close to 1000 hours.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

My In-laws don't like the inside of their boat to get wet. I shit you not. You had better towel off on the swim platform or you will get the stink-eye for sure. No fun to be had on THAT boat.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

i just piss on the deck


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

a deck brush and a bucket works on my boat

if your tracking dirt in on your shoes.......rinse your shoes off silly


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Barkeepers Friend once a month shot or4 of fluid film not too much last 4 trips nothing sticks just wash it away works for me. Use soft brush to apply FF let set 20 min wash off use sparingly.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Slippers get taken off and washed in water before stepping on the deck. If you insist on wearing shoes, yer gonna step on a towel and keep dragging shoes till their clean. 

Try Tilex w mildew root killer, even gets rid of toenail fungus.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Try Tilex w mildew root killer, even gets rid of toenail fungus.


Sealark - you reading' this?! :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll try some key west water mixed with lobster blood first i might post a picture or two.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I mix bleach at 50/50 water and spray the decks. Ironout use to be sold at Lowes , but now I have to order it off ebay. It will take any stain out of a deck regardless how old. blood/rust/grease.A little bleach and put the ironout on stuborn spots. I use my boat hard and havn't seen a stain it wouldn't take out.Be ready to rinse quickly, it's pretty strong.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I waxed my boat for the 1st time since I painted it after IVAN. You can guess what the inside looks like. LOL!!!!!

I do have a old boat though and only have 15K invested in it, with IVAN paying that off. I can see someone uptight that has spent a lot of money on a boat and feels that way though. You still have to remember it's a fishing boat in my eyes. Some folks spend 100K on a boat. I would be pissed also if someone came into my house and spilled beer all over the floor, dropped food and acted like they didn't give a shit. 

I understand the not having fun walking on egg shells comparison though. They may not want me back and I don't care to go back.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

get you a bottle of this


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

You have to put in the time buffing and waxing during your off season. No oxidation equals no stains. Once you achieve a shiny boat, cleaning is a breeze. I keep the deck wet when passengers board and I have a towel for those with oily feet. We wash the entire boat including the trailer after every trip!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I try to wash down any blood after we have boated fish- but it's not always possible to get it all, and if the bite is hot and you have fish flopping all over the cockpit, you can end up with a real mess. 
We have tried just washing it off at the car wash... great for cleaning the salt and stuff off the boat, but it doesn't really get the blood off.
I found that Starbright deck cleaner does pretty good at cleaning those blood stains even after several hours.


----------

